# Reversing sensors for security?



## james (May 15, 2005)

Hi All,
A recent post on reversing sensors reminded me of an idea I had and I wonder what you think about it. You can get reversing sensor kits that come with up to eight sensors and it occurred to me that instead of planting them along the back that they could be placed in strategic positions like under windows and next to doors or lockers and anyone attempting a quiet break in while the MH is occupied would warn said occupiers to turn lights on, yell/ sound horn, or whatever before they even started. I have had someone try to lever open an outside locker while we slept, they failed but this system would have warned me that there was someone close outside. 
These devices only use a tiny amount of electricity and could easily be left on all night. I believe that some kits even tell you which sensor is being triggered and have different tones to tell you how close they are.
I have never used one of these systems though. Are they quiet until it detects something? Or do they beep all the time, which would make the idea an idiotic one.
James


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Interesting thought 

My sensors ,and I presume from previous posts,most ot the other makes bleep once when you select reverse gear then don't sound until an object comes into 'view' the nearer the object the louder and more continuous the sound until it ends on a steady high note. Would certainly wake me up :wink:


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

could be a good idea.

However an issue might be the sensitivity: You would not sleep very well if the sensors reacted on every cat strolling around your van. And reversing sensors _are_ built to detect very small objects like fence poles, kids or dogs. Or cats. :wink:

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## james (May 15, 2005)

Hi Boff,
Yes, false alarms would concern me but the sensors have quite a limited range of only about a metre and a half, and if they are placed at chest height, they would only go off if a large animal went close, human animal or otherwise. Also, if it only blips and then goes quiet, it is probably no threat, but if there is a consistent warning of something only a foot away, then maybe its worth an investigation.
James


----------



## smifee (May 17, 2005)

hi james

that's the sort of thinking i wish i was capable of. never considered the sensors for anything but reversing.

however have followed your example - they don't have to activate an audible warning. you could use a light as most of the nefarious :twisted: don't like to be illuminated :idea: 

wish i'd had bacon & eggs instead of dictionary for breakfast. ok ok i know it's not a noun but if george w can do it so can i. i'll be bombing iran next :roll: 

would only be practical if you could fit light to roof bars i suppose.


----------



## james (May 15, 2005)

Hi Smifee,
Some sort of light would be a great idea, although I am a bit of a techno freak, I am not skilled enough to alter the control box on some reversing aid to switch lights on automatically. But a light switched on manually like an awning light or something similar would do the trick. 
I think that something like this would go along way to doing away with gas attack alarms (for those phantom gas attacks) and extra locks on doors. Miscreants have no idea who is inside the van and the idea of being surprised before they even start, I am sure would deter most.


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

good idea, can't one of you technophiliacs patent it, and do it in words of one syllable so as us technowotsit luddites can follow. :roll: 
can't be that difficult to adapt existing reversing sensors can it??
could even restrict it to 1 metre - or less?

8)


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Still thinking about this.

It would just be necessary to be able to activate/deactivate sensors one by one. Otherwise you could not park besides a bush/tree/pole/other motorhome without having a permanent false alarm, as these sensors do react not only on moving objects but also on static ones.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

That’s quite spooky, as I was thinking along the same lines only the other day.

As for overcoming the false alarms, if the sensors are positioned facing down from the top of the vehicle or up from the bottom of the vehicle, they would not be activated by objects close, only by someone actually touching the vehicle.

Seems simple doesn’t it I’m sure it could be done, or am I looking at it to simplistically.



MHS…Rob


----------



## 88941 (May 10, 2005)

Hi All

very interestin indeed... looked into it a little and the better ones are adjustable... i.e. you can set the detection range from 0.3 metres to 1.5 metres.. from what i have read mounting them facing down from the top of the van would not really be practical as they have quite a wide field of vision...i.e. you would need to mount them away from the body of the van or they would see that as an alert, but with the better ones being adjustable down to 0.3 metres mounting them flat on the body should not be a problem unless of course you really want to park 0.3 metres from another van  i havent yet found a reason why with a little simple electronics you could not use the output to power practically anything you want activated when the sensor detects something..... more researh needed and perhaps a few field trials..... something to get me teeth into...

Keithn Debs


----------



## peterandirene (May 9, 2005)

I have been watching this thread with total non-tech fascination. Am I missing something, surely a 12 volt PIR would be more appropriate?

Peter


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

as a complete non-techie I assume that the reversing sensor is smaller and easier to fit?? no? 
and it does need to have restricted range, we often have the offside [ie onodoor side ] of the van within a foot or less [ie 0.3m] of trees hedges etc when on site. - gives more room for the al fresco life style 

8)


----------



## james (May 15, 2005)

I cannot see any problem with being able to disable selective sensors; I can imagine a simple bank of small switches, one for each sensor. However, I would rather try and arrange that they are all on if I was interested in security. Any lowlife that wanted to break in without being seen would choose to sidle up between a hedge and the van. Reducing the range would be the better option.
I can't see why a simple reversing sensor kit can't be used as is, at least to try the idea out. The sensors are very neat little things that are mounted almost flush and I understand they can even be painted to match the colour of the MH so it would not be very obvious they were fitted. 
I do think that it is important that you know which sensor has been triggered and I have seen one that has a little display that shows this, I personally would like to know which window to point the blunderbuss out of…. I mean shine the torch.

James


----------



## smifee (May 17, 2005)

hi peter

are there any 12v PIR's that are wireless and suitable for external use :?: 

the only 12v ones i have had before were internal, huge & ugly things used for a caravan alarm.

the advantages to me of the reversing type sensors is their size & that some are wireless.


----------



## phoenix (May 9, 2005)

Something like this?

http://shop.store.yahoo.com/gadgetuniverse/to-229.html

seems small and discreet, probably need two for extra sensors. I'm not an expert on electrical stuff so can't work out the power needed etc. :?

this site also sells lockpicking tools as well!! (so you can test them?)

Phoenix Lyn


----------



## phoenix (May 9, 2005)

http://shop.store.yahoo.com/gadgetuniverse/ts-238-l.html

is this legal!!!  

security item and torch combined.

PhoenixLyn


----------



## 88790 (May 9, 2005)

Perhaps a suitable microwave sensor as used for car alarms would be OK.

Just a thought!


John 8)


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

I've also been watching this thread with some interest, depending on the spread of the detector I would like to fit one under the Luton above each door possibly fitting at a slight angle to avoid the bodywork. It would be better to deter an intruder than confront them so a simple relay or transistor could bring on the cab courtesy light in addition to an internal sounder. The downside of using a PIR, apart from their difference in size, is you'd need one with 'anti masking' to stop someone covering it and returning later. Anti masking is a feature usually only found on more professional detectors and these tend to draw a higher current.


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Ok I will ask the question to save anyone elses  what is anti masking?


----------



## 88941 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Helen 

with a regular pir you can break into somewhere and fair enough the alarm will go off, but if you sprayed the pir with spray paint or covered it in a similar way, it will then reset as normal when the alarm is reset, unfortunately the pir will not see past the "mask" you have just put in front of it, hence anti masking stops this happening and if the pir sees an obstruction it is clever enough to know and will not enable you to reset the alarm untill it is cleared...

keith n Debs


----------



## smifee (May 17, 2005)

am not concerned about pir being masked.

this would only be the second level of deterrent, the first being the alarm led's.

if someone is going to mask the pir then they are not the level of thief who is just going to smash & grab.

most thieves do the same thing every time. if you can do something to surprise them, i don't mean the stun torch, they will go and look for another van.


----------



## james (May 15, 2005)

I think that one of the characteristics of the ultrasonic detector that make it more attractive for me over the PIR is that the PIR will only indicate movement. If the inteloper has stopped the PIR will not register him and you will not be sure if he has gone or has his ear to the side of the M/H and is listining for voices. you also do not know how close he is. Where as the ultrasound sensor will continue to register as long as he is there.


----------



## 88790 (May 9, 2005)

My understanding is that any detector, ultrasonic, microwave or PIR only detects movement.

I have my dual tech detector in the MH so that it can be seen through one of the windows, and its green microwave detector light goes off if anyone looks in that window whether the alarm is on or not, I like this feature.

Taking on board Smiffee's comment do a google search and look for Scantronic they have some small good looking dual tech detectors.

John 8)


----------



## 88941 (May 10, 2005)

Hiya

The detectors used for reversing alarms are not movement detectors they are proximity detectors i.e. if something is within their range they will see it as an alert wheter static or moving, making them much better than PIR for this particular application...

Keith n Debs......


----------



## 88790 (May 9, 2005)

I have seen somewhere kits for the front of cars, so presumably one could buy a couple of kits and mount down the side of the MH, pointing up from the skirt and connect via the electronics to a relay and horn (or indelible dye squirter). Wonder what the quiesent current consumption would be though.

John 8)


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I obtained my wireless parking sensors from www.ardkeen.ie/universalparkingsystems certainly worth a look


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

To check the site that I just indicated I clicked on the website info and it did not go through. However, by typing it in on the website search bar it went through to the website ok.


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Rowley, That's because you've included a comma at the end of your link.


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

100% right about the comma, link works ok now :wink:


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Many thanks for that. I just could not fathom what I had done wrong.


----------



## 88965 (May 11, 2005)

*Well Guys*

I am having reverse sensor kits fitted to the side skirts of my new motorhome early march 4 sensors per side painted white approx size '10 pence' and flush fitted these will be adjustable not only distance but up and down this should prevent small 4 legged animal setting it off i hope.

The sensors will be set when the alarm is set a good friend of mine owns a car audio/alarm centre so this is something he has been working on for a while now i told him i need the sides of the motorhome protecting i have a garage version and the last thing i want is someone to force the doors damaging the body so he came up with this idea sometime over xmas this coupled up with a toad alarm system and a spal tracker system which is another very cleaver 'gizmo' should give me suitable security well heres hoping anyway

If anyone has fitted sensors already let me know how your getting on

Cheers Paul


----------



## james (May 15, 2005)

Hi Paul,
It shows that there is nothing new under the sun. What is surprising is perhaps that there isn't a kit tailored for the M/H market.
What make of kits are you using? I am finding it difficult to choose some kits that meet the specification that I want. Namely: individual adjustable range, each sensor having its own internal indicator, low power consumption, (the ones with small screen like displays seem to use much more power) and adjustable volume on the buzzer. Many have some of these qualities but none that I have found have all. 
Is this system that you are having fitted a part of the whole alarm system or is it for when you are occupying the van? Which is what I am interested in.
I think that you will have a few false alarms having them low, but it does make fitting them easier.
James


----------



## 88965 (May 11, 2005)

*Hi*

Hi James

Sorry i don't know the make of the sensors yet, i will let you know as for having the low thats ok i do know these sensors pivot so they can be angled up slightly avoiding animals, i don't think you can set the pick up distance of them or switch them of one by one so it will be a case of not parking to close to objects but i feel thats a small price to pay

Its all being fitted early march so i will let you know how i get on

Cheers Paul


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

Forgot who started this trail

It sounds 'Bleep' 'Bleep' a good idea especilly if they come with extra sensors (hate having things in boxes which you dont use)

Son has just come home (He's been looking at new cars) with a new spec for an alarm which is a Proximity alarm
Designed to pick up people who get too close to the vehicle - Sounds alarm & switches indicator lights - That could be made to work the interior lights I'm sure


----------



## 88790 (May 9, 2005)

I think these are activated by Microwave sensors and can be added to existing alarms relatively easily.

John 8)


----------



## compassrose (May 1, 2005)

I fitted reverse sensors to my motorhome, wired into the leisure battery through a switch. My reasoning was that my Strikeback alarm system would do nothing to prevent any physical damage to the van incurred as a result of a break-in. I considered a microwave sensor but felt that there would be technical difficulties as well as problems in maintaining an adequate and appropriate protection zone around the van. Similarly I decided that PIRs would be difficult to set-up and prone to false alarms.

I am pleased with my set-up and it performs exactly as I wanted it to do. I currently only need the 2 sensors as the configuration of my van (avantgarde) allows a sensor fitted between the cab and habitation doors protects both on the nearside and the other sensor protects the offside cab door. The sensors have been fitted about a metre above ground so as to eliminate triggers by animals. Using the self adhesive sensors means that the fitting is not invasive (the wire fits behind the plastic bead within the aluminium channel) and I if I wish transfer the system to another van without damage. The processor, switch and piezo alarm (very loud) are fitted inside the wardrobe - the piezo alarm immediately adjacent to a vent hole. Should I wish, I can add another two sensors to the processor - possibly one to the rear.

The alarm triggers at a range of about a metre with an increasing rate of "beeps" and is clearly audible inside and outside the van. I believe that anyone with malicious intent, on hearing the alarm, will go elsewhere. I now feel that combined with the Strikeback, I have done about as much as I can to sleep at night and should I be woken at least I am now able to light up the whole van, trigger the Strikebacks' four sirens or take whatever self preservation action I feel appropriate. 

There are numerous suppliers but other components may have different sensitivities etc. My system works as intended and if anyone is interested, I bought the 1830 parking sensor kit from Parking-Sensor.co.uk. This model comes provided with 3 sensors and costs £69.99. They do other kits with more sensors (the sensors cost about £11.00.) 

Hope this helps.

David


----------

